# How did you learn?



## DavidR8 (Nov 26, 2019)

I was looking for course at my local vocational college and I came up blank. I can learn welding or sheet metal work but no machinist course work.
I'm thinking that's a function of the lack of industry in my local area.
So it makes me wonder, where does a person get machinist training today?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 26, 2019)

I learned how to do silver brazing buying a MAPP/Oxy torch and by having done 10,000* hours of solder and silver soldering. (*) only a slight exaggeration.

I learned how to use a lathe by truing commutators on my Taig micro-lathe.

I learned how to use a band saw by having spent thousands of hours using cross-cut/bow/coping/hack saws.

I learned how to use a mill by buying/using a mill until the parts coming out bore some resemblance to what I was trying to make.

I still watch videos of guy who are actually good at machining.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 26, 2019)

I had college classes. Back when I was living in Charlotte NC the local community college offered a basic machining class.


----------



## Boswell (Nov 26, 2019)

YouTube, Hobby Machinist forum, some general mechanical sense and a willingness to screw up some while learning.  BTW, still not terribly skilled but I don't tend break things (much) anymore and most things I work on come out OK.  I sure with YouTube had been around when I was a kid (or even middle aged  )


----------



## mickri (Nov 26, 2019)

I didn't have access to any kind of shop courses.  So I just started doing stuff.  Asking questions on this forum and watching videos.  Especially Mr Pete's videos.  I  practiced on ordinary pvc pipe.  Nothing to any kind of measurement.  Just going through the process of threading and turning.  I think that my first real project was to make an axle bushing for an old home build utility trailer that had been left abandoned on my property by the previous owner.  This required fairly precise turning to both ID and OD and also to width.  Instead of buying a qctp I decided to make one.  I made a norman style qctp.  This was a great learning experience.  Lots of turning to precise diameters.  Drilling and threading holes.  Milling slots.  Then on to other projects.  Made a chuck for my er32 collects.  Metric and imperial threads, turning an internal taper.

That's how I have been learning this stuff.  It is a slow process for me.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 26, 2019)

Apprenticeship, back in the "olden days" of the 1960s; gone forever, it seems.


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 26, 2019)

Pretty much by messing up along the way. YouTube and the forums help me figure out what I need to know, but actually learning how to do it is mostly trial and error on the machines. I got a good basic rundown on cutting forces from the grinding thread, that was helpful to know. I believe that I would have broken twice as many lathe tools without it.


----------



## dulltool17 (Nov 26, 2019)

Got a Summer job in a local shop back in 1977, while earning my Eng degree.  Spent two Summers doing sub-contract work for CAT.  Started just as an operator, but was making my own set-ups the end of the first Summer.


----------



## Firstgear (Nov 26, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> I was looking for course at my local vocational college and I came up blank. I can learn welding or sheet metal work but no machinist course work.
> I'm thinking that's a function of the lack of industry in my local area.
> So it makes me wonder, where does a person get machinist training today?


That’s because they only teach CNC any more.  They don’t teach basic lathe and mill skills. Those are a dead and gone skill set.  As a country we are in deep $hit!  Those skills have been transferred, you guessed it to China and other low cost countries.  It’s a shame.  In high schools they no longer teach shop nor home economics.  As a country we are in real trouble in this area!


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 26, 2019)

Try to find a hobby machinist in your area (and/or on this forum) who is willing to be a mentor for you, answering questions on the phone and showing you in person when needed, using your machines and shop, and/or his/hers.  Build a friendship, be kind, listen, and absorb knowledge like a sponge.  It will make you both better machinists, learning from each other and being able to put the information, skills, and knowledge into communication, something that is good for both of you.  If you cannot coherently explain the work, tooling, and techniques with words, you probably do not have a proper grasp of it.

Reading some books on the needed subjects is also helpful, as are YouTube videos, if you can separate the good information from the bad...


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 26, 2019)

I just bought machines and made my mistakes.  Also read the book Lathe Operations that came with my Craftsman lathe, just put into practice what was in the book.

Here would be a good place to start https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/us-army-machining-course.24599/


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 26, 2019)

Self taught and still learning for some 15yrs now. I've found the more precision you want means the more you need to know.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 26, 2019)

JimDawson said:


> I just bought machines and made my mistakes.  Also read the book Lathe Operations that came with my Craftsman lathe, just put into practice what was in the book.
> 
> Here would be a good place to start https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/us-army-machining-course.24599/


Thanks for posting that. A lot I knew, there are always something I didn't know. What a great resource.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 26, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> I was looking for course at my local vocational college and I came up blank. I can learn welding or sheet metal work but no machinist course work.
> I'm thinking that's a function of the lack of industry in my local area.
> So it makes me wonder, where does a person get machinist training today?


With YouTube like Tubalcain/Mr.Pete and this place and practice you can learn all you need. John Saunders of NYCNC learned everything off the net and he's a big deal now. I learn more by doing a project than lectures. Harold Hall's books are a good place to learn as he shows making clamps, then jigs, then tools in a very logical order. I've always been a self learner and to me it's all about applying myself through projects to learn the skills.


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 26, 2019)

One option if you can get away for a week is this;





__





						GUNSMITHING PROGRAM
					






					www.lassencollege.edu
				




Scroll down to NRA summer classes, and check out the ‘Machine shop for gunsmiths’.   There are probably similar courses at other gunsmithing schools.  Seems that most community colleges are dropping machine shop programs, but still necessary for gunsmith training so still part of those programs.  Oriented towards aspiring gunsmiths, but a week of mill and lathe training is transferable to general machining work.  Great way to get started with the basics.  And make some chips using someone else’s machines.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm YouTube Certified.....

And I bought a whole shop full of used machinery in order to have a shop to learn in....


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 27, 2019)

I got a copy of the South Bend book, “How to Run a Lathe”.    Then tried everything it said.   Still trying.


----------



## mikey (Nov 27, 2019)

There are tons of books and videos available nowadays, Dave. The How to Run a Lathe is a good one, as Winegrower said. However, you will find that nothing will teach you more than just turning down some stock on your lathe. Watch your tool cut, listen to and feel your lathe as it loads up, pay attention to what different speeds and feeds do when roughing and finishing. The lathe is the best teacher there is for learning how metal likes to be cut ... if you pay attention. 

The most important questions are what, why, how, and how much. Do your homework, search the net, watch videos or ask the guys on the forum but answer these questions and you'll progress much faster. It isn't enough to know which lathe tool to buy; you need to know why its the right one, how to use it and so on. 

Try to know why you need every single thing you buy, then buy what you need and hold off on things you simply want until it turns into a need. It will pay off to know which tool is the best of its kind; then go find it on ebay for a killer price. Over time, your shop will be filled with top quality tools that didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## MrCrankyface (Nov 27, 2019)

Youtube and forums have taught me tons.
I've watched hours upon hours of videos by people like Abom79, Keith Fenner, This old Tony, Oxtoolco, MrPete222, Keith Rucker and so on.
Other good recommendations as a beginner are these: Blondihacks, Timnummy and Practical Renaissance.

Google is also an amazing resource. Whenever you find a roadblock, google it to get inspiration and then try again.
If it's something super specific, ask on a forum!

At the end of the day you just gotta spend hours with the machine you're trying to learn. Theory is important but practical experience is vital.


----------



## savarin (Nov 27, 2019)

Choose a project, something that has quite a few parts.
Break it down into simpler bits and start making them.
Every time you get to a bit that stumps you google and youtube it.
As you get better go back and remake the bits that were ok but should be better.
It doesnt matter how long it takes or how many mistakes you make because you are learning heaps as you go.
Pretty soon you will have finished the project and wonder what all the fuss was about.
Experience is the best teacher (_coming from an old teacher_)


----------



## Downunder Bob (Nov 27, 2019)

Mitch Alsup said:


> I learned how to do silver brazing buying a MAPP/Oxy torch and by having done 10,000* hours of solder and silver soldering. (*) only a slight exaggeration.
> 
> I learned how to use a lathe by truing commutators on my Taig micro-lathe.
> 
> ...




There is no substitute for doing, As the saying goes, practice makes perfect. of course your question relates to where do you get the original instruction for the first step ,and the second step, then the third step, etc etc,.

You can always ask questions here on this forum and get many wise answers. Although I was formally trained as a fitter & Turner / Toolmaker many years ago, I will be the first to insist that there is no single right way to do anything. There are a few methods that are not recommended, usually because they are dangerous, but generally if it works and is not dangerous then it's a valid process. The one thing I will always come down on is climb milling , except for light finishing cuts, It has the potential to damage your machine and you, and will often damage the part you are working on.

There are members here who have had no formal training that often produce excellent work on complex jobs and by going about in a way that many would say is wrong. Bit if no damage has been done then is it wrong?


----------



## bakrch (Nov 27, 2019)

My Father was a CNC Lathe programmer. He would write the G-Code all by hand and didn't know any CAD/CAM software.  That was a pretty good start having a few years with him learning general programming and Macro B. My manual machining skills would be crap for many years to come.

After that place went out of business I went to a Tool and Die shop with old school German machinist/tool makers nearing retirement. I was still in CNC (aero, defense type work), but the lead of the lathe dept was picked out of the tool room to lead the CNC dept.  Needless to say, I learned a lot from those guys, but with CNC demand there was little time to practice.

3rd and current job is mainly a manual shop, energy/valve industry. I am the CNC lead, but we only have 4 basic CNC's (two 2 axis lathes, two 4 axis mills)  that do not always have work so I get to make parts on any machine I want at this point.  Have to say ... I learned most on my lathe/mill at home, and once I got comfortable there I started using the manual skills professionally.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 27, 2019)

I started out in 7th grade , our middle school had a full machine shop . Continued on thru high school with 5 periods a day in machine shop and drafting . 2 years of college in Machine Tool Technology . Went into a 4 year machinist apprenticeship and then into the 10,000 hr tool and die apprenticeship . Been machining ever since 1971 . The high school shops are long gone in the area , and I believe the colleges do not offer the MTT classes anymore also . Definitely no apprenticeships in the area and NO manual machinists available to hire .


----------



## rwm (Nov 27, 2019)

Like many here I am self/youtube taught. When I retire (soon) one of my plans is to spend some time in a real machine shop. I hope I can find one that will have me!?
Robert


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 27, 2019)

Mitch Alsup said:


> I learned how to use a lathe by truing commutators on my Taig micro-lathe.
> I learned how to use a band saw by having spent thousands of hours using cross-cut/bow/coping/hack saws.
> I learned how to use a mill by buying/using a mill until the parts coming out bore some resemblance to what I was trying to make.



Ditto. I also read (and still do) everything I could get my hands on related to machining, which is pretty much how I learn everything. 

Videos are fine, especially the more entertaining ones like This Old Tony, but there's something disheartening about watching a guy do something perfectly in a video, then trying it yourself and busting the tool or ruining the part. There is a lot to keep in your head when machining, and the bulk of the time is spent preparing the job rather than making chips - stuff that the videos usually skip over because it's just not very exciting.

So probably "Read, Do, Watch" in that order - read up to inform yourself on all the variables involved in the process, do a few trial projects, watch videos of guys doing it successfully to try to figure out where you went wrong.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 27, 2019)

Had shop classes in junior high,  nothing since. My dad was a high school shop teacher who I'd shoot ideas past. He commented once when I was grinding aluminium on my bench grinder that he'd yell at a kid for doing that in the shop as it loads the wheel. Now use a sander.

I've learned by making many mistakes.  Also watched too many hours of Tubalcain videos.  He's a good teacher,  but I find myself now looking for other avenues as he takes too long to get to the point. I wish he'd do 2 videos, one that gets directly to the point and a second one like he typically posts. I don't always have 30 minutes to listen to his editorial views of life. I also watched all of Tom's techniques videos who gets right to the point though he doesn't cover all of the stuff Mr. PETE does. 

Like others have said above,  there's really no right way to do anything other than always be safe. Don't be afraid to make mistakes because you will.  I was told by a retired tool and die maker that the sign of a good machinist is how well they can hide their mistakes. Don't be scared to try something as long as you're going to be able to walk away with all of your fingers and toes. 

Bruce


----------



## TomS (Nov 27, 2019)

In the early 70's I took classes at the local JC.  Then I went to work in a machine shop owned and operated by the same guy that gave my dad his first job.  Go figure.  Spent 10 years working in that shop doing prototype and machine manufacturing then hired on at a large utility power plant.  Learned a lot about portable machining setups because steam turbine components were too large to move off site.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 27, 2019)

I took a two year program at my local community college. AFAIK it is still being offered. Then an informal apprenticeship in a job shop.

There are three major barriers to the continuing availability of machine shop training. The first is that machine shop classes are very expensive to operate compared to almost any other academic or trade program. This has gotten worse as industry has turned to CNC, making surplus manual equipment ever more scarce and expensive. The second is industry demand for manual machinists has nearly disappeared (even overseas) as CNC equipment has become cheaper and more cost effective for smaller quantity runs. The third is the mentality of the people who make the decisions about class offerings at high schools and community colleges. Being college educated themselves, they seem to believe that there are but two options, a college degree or prison. Why spend all that money on students who are just going to prison anyway? (This last may be a slightly exaggerated)

I agree that the best way to learn anything is reading and doing. The wealth of information and instruction that is available on the internet is staggering. Find a project that interests you, study up on the techniques required, then go do it. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 27, 2019)

David,
One thing that hasn't been mentioned, safety. These machine tools can be very dangerous.
When you read about loose clothing, rings, long hair or sleeves, pay attention. Getting caught in a moving lathe chuck would be really bad.



benmychree said:


> Apprenticeship, back in the "olden days" of the 1960s; gone forever, it seems.


Ideally, if you could find a retired machinist in your area, most people enjoy helping out others.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Nov 27, 2019)

Started working for my dad running a horizontal boring mill and eventually running every machine he had except the gear hobber and shaper. Spent 20+ years in the trade and finally figured that the pay didn't reflect the skills needed to be a journeyman, became an engineer


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 27, 2019)

BtoVin83 said:


> finally figured that the pay didn't reflect the skills needed to be a journeyman, became an engineer



Unfortunately, work that requires dirty hands never receives enough respect or compensation. You probably became a MUCH better engineer as a result of your shop experience. Or were you referring to the kind that rides in front and blows the whistle?


----------



## RobertB (Nov 27, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> He commented once when I was grinding aluminium on my bench grinder that he'd yell at a kid for doing that in the shop as it loads the wheel.


Reading that sentence I could so hear my fathers voice yelling those same words to me when I was a kid!



BGHansen said:


> Don't be afraid to make mistakes because you will.



This is hands down the most important thing to learn. You will break things, you will ruin parts when you have them 95% complete. We have all done it. It's part of the learning process, don't let it discourage you. The more you learn, the less frequently it will happen, but it will never stop and you will never stop learning.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Nov 27, 2019)

Not a train engineer.
Knowing how things are built and how to build them really helps in designing equipment. Went to work for a company building portable pumps and was on the design team that has built the largest portable diesel driven pump, 28000 GPM


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 27, 2019)

RobertB said:


> You will break things, you will ruin parts when you have them 95% complete.



Some sage advice for filing: "You'll know when you have achieved the optimum finish on your part - it will be on the second-to-last pass".


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 27, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> Don't be afraid to make mistakes because you will.



Nothing changes a bright shinny perfectly machined part into junk faster than a Mill or Lathe with a sloppy operator.
Ask me how I know !?!


----------



## Meta Key (Nov 27, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> The high school shops are long gone in the area , and I believe the colleges do not offer the MTT classes anymore



Back in the day, when there _were_ classes to take, a pretty good textbook was "Technology of Machine Tools".  

Here's a link.

Under the category of "additional reading" for novice students was "Machine Shop Trade Secrets".  Kind of a stupid title but it was written by a smart guy and was a pretty decent text with more of a focus on practical, getting it done, kind of stuff.  Good, practical, introductory material.

Here's a link -- still available!

Of course, there are countless excellent books.  Some of my favorites include:

The Amateur's Lathe by L.H. Sparey
Nuts, Bolts, Fasteners and Plumbing by Carroll Smith
Machine Shop Practice by Moltrecht
Anything by The Ancient Masters such as Colvin and Stanley, Robert H. Smith, etc. etc.
I find reading about machine work to be very relaxing and enjoyable.  Beats watching the network news by a wide margin..

-MK


----------



## epanzella (Nov 27, 2019)

I never really started out to be a machinist ( and I'm still NOT) but fixing and/or repairing things in my world just became too much of a hassle without a lathe.  I can't even estimate how many times I had to steal a hole from one thing and weld it into something else because I had no way of making that hole myself. I started out with an old worn out Logan which not only did the jobs I asked of it but opened my eyes to the world of machining. After years of doing ball park work I bought a new Chinese machine and realized I had learned a lot more than I thought, most of it from this website.  As my capabilities grew I bumped into a new limitation which was solved by getting a mill/drill. I would expect that as I learn more about the world of milling I'll be needing some other machine that I don't have room or dollars for. That's how the bug bites, I guess! Some where along the line I augmented my welder line up with a TIG and it has turned out to be a great mistake eraser.


----------



## DangerZone (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm in a similar situation. I would love to take a class, and would settle for learning CNC at the local vo-tech. After all, it shouldn't be that difficult to understand the basics of turning and milling on CNC and apply them to the manual machines. However, they just don't offer any night or weekend classes. I have a full time job and a mortgage to pay so daily classes at a votech are just out of the question. Welding does offer night classes though, so I'm thinking about starting there. Other than that, I am doing as everyone else mentioned: lots of youtube, lots of reading, and doing all the projects I can while I get tooled up.


----------



## rwm (Nov 27, 2019)

I just looked and found this locally:





__





						Machining (MAC) < Central Piedmont
					






					catalog.cpcc.edu
				




I wonder if I would be bored to tears if I started with the basics and tried to move up the list? I doubt they would give credit for home shop experience.
Looks like I could start with CNC without a prerequisite. Only $76 per credit hour.

Robert


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your fantastic responses. 
As an aside, I have to say that of all the forums I frequent, the people here are by far the most helpful I've ever run across. I tip my hat to you all!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 27, 2019)

mickri said:


> I didn't have access to any kind of shop courses.  So I just started doing stuff.  Asking questions on this forum and watching videos.  Especially Mr Pete's videos.  I  practiced on ordinary pvc pipe.  Nothing to any kind of measurement.  Just going through the process of threading and turning.  I think that my first real project was to make an axle bushing for an old home build utility trailer that had been left abandoned on my property by the previous owner.  This required fairly precise turning to both ID and OD and also to width.  Instead of buying a qctp I decided to make one.  I made a norman style qctp.  This was a great learning experience.  Lots of turning to precise diameters.  Drilling and threading holes.  Milling slots.  Then on to other projects.  Made a chuck for my er32 collects.  Metric and imperial threads, turning an internal taper.
> 
> That's how I have been learning this stuff.  It is a slow process for me.


I like the idea of practicing on PVC pipe. Low risk, low cost and gets a feel for the machine and forces involved.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 27, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> *That’s because they only teach CNC any more.  *They don’t teach basic lathe and mill skills. Those are a dead and gone skill set.  As a country we are in deep $hit!  Those skills have been transferred, you guessed it to China and other low cost countries.  It’s a shame.  In high schools they no longer teach shop nor home economics.  As a country we are in real trouble in this area!



That may be true in some places, but in our area training on ALL types of machinery has seen a resurgence in the last 10 years or so.  Back in the 1990's the local technical colleges didn't see much of a future in training potential machinists.  They closed down their apprenticeship program and curtailed classes to almost mothing.  As the baby boomers began to retire and the local shops needed replacements the schools realized they didn't have anyone ready to jump into the market place.  They began a crash program of revitalizing their shops, purchasing up to date equipment, and hiring new teachers.

Our local technical college now has 4 huge machine shops with nearly 200 pieces of both manual and state of the art CNC machines.  For those pursuing a degree classes in manual machine operation is mandatory.  These are the beginning level classes that teach all the relevant theories, and require building one or more complete operable machines to move to the next level.  On the first day of the first class after going through all the safety protocol the students are handed a HSS lathe tool blank, and given a choice as to what they would like to make for their first project.  The tool will be used and modified throughout the course of the class to build of the project.  

As for me, my education in machining began in an experimental machine design shop of the company I worked for.  My original responsibilities included diagnosing problems with machinery the company was already building, and offer design improvements that would increase the productivity and minimize downtime.  Often times the design improvements required building new parts or modifying existing parts.  

The shop employed about a dozen machinists, many of whom came from the old country (Germany) after the war.  They were hard headed, extremely disciplined, and low on patience for people who didn't strive for perfection.  I spent hours watching (drooling) over their shoulders in awe of their skills, and what they could make the machines do.  After a short few weeks one of the crustier, but extremely talented, machinists asked If I would like to learn how to operate the machines, rather than just standing there google eyed and drooling all over the place.

Thus began my introduction to the world of machining.  I spent over 10 years in that shop soaking up as much knowledge as my brain could handle.  I didn't realize it when I first started there, but one of my fellow co workers was actually a high school shop teacher for several years before he came to the company.  Between him and the older German machinist I was exposed to more knowledge and information than I could have gotten in 20 years of formal schooling.  The best part was not only did they give you the information necessary to perform the tasks at hand, they also walked through the process step by step to insure you understood what they were saying , and were capable of making a quality part.  I don't think my skills could hold a candle to any of them, but I certainly appreciated the fact that they were willing to teach me what I needed to know to succeed in the shop environment.  

Alas some years down the road most of the machinists retired, and the shop was closed.  However much to my delight the company offered up most of the machinery for sale.  Having been bitten by the bug, I decided it was time to expand my own shop, and purchase (with the permission of my wife) a few of the machines.  In total I purchased 6 machines from the company, and along the way have added another dozen and a half from other sources.  I must say I enjoy working with the machinery on a daily basis.  I also have seen the quality parts they can produce.  I also know that if a finished part isn't of the quality it should be, I only need to look in the mirror to see who's responsible.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 27, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> . Don't be afraid to make mistakes because you will.  I was told by a retired tool and die maker that the sign of a good machinist is how well they can hide their mistakes. Don't be scared to try something as long as you're going to be able to walk away with all of your fingers and toes.
> 
> Bruce



As far as mistakes are concerned.  One of our older German Tool and Die Makers told me, It's not a mistake if you can fix it before the boss sees it"


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 27, 2019)

JimDawson said:


> I just bought machines and made my mistakes.  Also read the book Lathe Operations that came with my Craftsman lathe, just put into practice what was in the book.
> 
> Here would be a good place to start https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/us-army-machining-course.24599/


This a great resource for me as it covers the fundamentals.
Thank you!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 27, 2019)

So, say hello to the uneducated, pot smoking, motosickle riding, long haired, hippie freak. At least, that's what the old folks called me when I was younger. Admitedly, I never finished grammar school, never went to high school. Got my (offshore) EE _long_ after finishing my military service. Spent most of my youth helping take care of both disabled parents. (I'm the oldest) And playing trains. Learned to ride motor cycles while in the service. And garnered a few medals in the process.

Learned electricity because I wanted my trains to run better. Learned machining because I wanted parts for my trains that cost too much. Had an electric drill that I chucked up in a vise and carved the part with a file. Destroyed more than I finished. And destroyed a *lot* of tools in the process. But kept scrounging and trying 'til I could do better. Learned how to build houses from my Pop. Old school carpentry. Learned to lay bricks (sorta) because I had to.

That's how I learned the craft. Still learning, for that matter. How to break tools and learn machining. In a dozen easy lessons. There is no easy way, just do each step as you go. And have a large budget for tooling that you will break. Ask lots of questions. And lots of books on the subject. Once you think you're pretty good, find an old timer that can show how good you aren't. Better'n any school in the long run.

.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 27, 2019)

I have to wonder how many others around have their future profession listed as a machinist in their high school yearbook ? Damn , I musta been a dumb arse in HS .  As far as college , I very much so enjoyed the technical classes , the general classes I was bored stiff .


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 28, 2019)

My middle school was built and opened 1 year before I went there. 8th grade shop class was 1/2 a year of machining, welding, casting, forging and other serious metal work and 1/2 a year of general shop work. Sheet metal, plastic, and artsy crafty stuff that didn't do anything for me so I lobbied to continue on in the machine shop and was allowed back in for the rest of the year.

The instructor in the metal shop was a retired machinist who started teaching after 30 years in machine shops and was approaching retirement as a teacher. I believe he left at the end of my 8th grade year. He was a wealth of knowledge on machining and let me push the boundaries of 8th grade shop class. Since there were 25 other kids in the class I couldn't spend all my time on one of the 2 brand new lathes so learned how to run the mills, 2 big Bridgeports that intimidated me, how to weld, stick, gas, MIG and TIG right at the end when the new welding machines arrived. I liked welding and was pretty good at it but my favorite was the lathe. By the end of the year I was helping others with getting things done.

After that, I would go to the metal shop in the high school during lunch and work with the lathes but then I discovered girls and photography and stopped spending time in the shop. I always missed it but never really had a chance to do anything about it until this year.

Thinking back on those shops full of machines which are all gone now, replaced by computer labs, I never had it so good and the kids these days are losing out on a lot of fun.


----------



## 38super (Dec 1, 2019)

Self taught with a lot of help from the TRW model shop.  Couple guys in the pistol club were master model makers, their stories had me in stitches.


----------



## spumco (Dec 1, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> This a great resource for me as it covers the fundamentals.



Another one in the same vein - Navy Machinery Repairman 3&2 (advancement book):









						Machinery Repairman 3 & 2
					





					books.google.com
				




The MR book is pretty good, not too many serious errors.

You can also search Google books for other US Navy technical stuff - Tools & their uses, Blueprint reading, ect.  Even some semi-obsolete stuff like pattern-making (for mold making, back when the Navy didn't outsource everything).


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 1, 2019)

8,000 hour apprenticeship. Shortly after that I was asked if I'd foreman afternoon shift. I said "No, but I'll be group leader till you find a foreman. In that and the subsequent factory I wound up the Hightest paid  hourly worker in the factory.


----------



## lagweezle (Dec 23, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> I like the idea of practicing on PVC pipe. Low risk, low cost and gets a feel for the machine and forces involved.



Slowly making my way through the thread, but as a caution ... PVC like to shatter and explode with shards that have sharp edges. So it's mostly safe, but there are still some pretty unpleasant failure modes.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 23, 2019)

David...good question and now pages of responses. All great suggestions.
  Read all of them, get How to Run a lathe. You can pick that up on EBay. Get the book even though it’s available free on the net.

  DON’T be afraid. Go buy a lathe. Atlas lathes and South Bend 9” lathes are really great for beginners. They are abundant and kind of underpowered compared to industrial grade lathes. And compact. That’s a good thing when just getting started because it’s a little harder to seriously hurt oneself. One still needs to respect the machine. But still forgiving in my opinion.
   I wish I would have purchased my first lathe 40 years sooner. I missed my calling. Don’t make that mistake.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 23, 2019)

Tim9 said:


> David...good question and now pages of responses. All great suggestions.
> Read all of them, get How to Run a lathe. You can pick that up on EBay. Get the book even though it’s available free on the net.
> 
> DON’T be afraid. Go buy a lathe. Atlas lathes and South Bend 9” lathes are really great for beginners. They are abundant and kind of underpowered compared to industrial grade lathes. And compact. That’s a good thing when just getting started because it’s a little harder to seriously hurt oneself. One still needs to respect the machine. But still forgiving in my opinion.
> I wish I would have purchased my first lathe 40 years sooner. I missed my calling. Don’t make that mistake.


You've missed the news!
This coming Saturday, a mint 1973 SB 10K is going to arrive at my garage doorstep.
It still has scraping marks along the ways


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 23, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> Had shop classes in junior high,  nothing since. My dad was a high school shop teacher who I'd shoot ideas past. He commented once when I was grinding aluminium on my bench grinder that he'd yell at a kid for doing that in the shop as it loads the wheel. Now use a sander.
> 
> I've learned by making many mistakes.  Also watched too many hours of Tubalcain videos.  He's a good teacher,  but I find myself now looking for other avenues as he takes too long to get to the point. I wish he'd do 2 videos, one that gets directly to the point and a second one like he typically posts. I don't always have 30 minutes to listen to his editorial views of life. I also watched all of Tom's techniques videos who gets right to the point though he doesn't cover all of the stuff Mr. PETE does.
> 
> ...


Bruce....the key to watching Mr Pete...aka Tubalcain is to change the playback speed to 1.5 times normal playback speed. That said...he is doing a great service in my opinion. He’s the real deal.
******
Awesome David. That’s a very nice machine. You’re going to love it in my opinion !
Just noticed it even has big dials. Very nice.


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 23, 2019)

mickri said:


> I didn't have access to any kind of shop courses.  So I just started doing stuff.  Asking questions on this forum and watching videos.  Especially Mr Pete's videos.  I  practiced on ordinary pvc pipe.  Nothing to any kind of measurement.  Just going through the process of threading and turning.  I think that my first real project was to make an axle bushing for an old home build utility trailer that had been left abandoned on my property by the previous owner.  This required fairly precise turning to both ID and OD and also to width.  Instead of buying a qctp I decided to make one.  I made a norman style qctp.  This was a great learning experience.  Lots of turning to precise diameters.  Drilling and threading holes.  Milling slots.  Then on to other projects.  Made a chuck for my er32 collects.  Metric and imperial threads, turning an internal taper.
> 
> That's how I have been learning this stuff.  It is a slow process for me.


My father taught me how to dress armatures., the rest has been up to me. Dad had a book for Clausing lathes or possibly Atlas, that is still in the shop. I bought a text book, _"Machine shop Operations and Setups" _from Amazon that I treasure very highly. This website has been extremely helpful as well. My thanks to the founders and crew that keep it going.
Like you said doing the more simple projects leads to great learning experiences and more complex projects. After tool and drill bit sharpening, collars that are bored undersized then heated to fit a shaft is probably my more precise work. Current long term  project is a dividing head built around a 40 to 1 ratio gear box.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Dec 24, 2019)

benmychree said:


> Apprenticeship, back in the "olden days" of the 1960s; gone forever, it seems.



Same here, I started a 5 year apprenticeship in Jan 1961. Still learning. I've picked up lots of tips and ideas from this site. It's amazing how many ways there are to do almost anything.

Imagination is your best friend.


----------

